# where is a good place to find flint naturally?



## olchevy

well Ive been looking for flint but to be honest I dont know what I'm looking for...lol what does it look like befor people start knaping away at it?

And also would the FLINT RIVER be a good place to find some or is that name just cause of something else?

I got three decent sized creeks flowing through my property and all sorts of different rocks in it.

Mainly just wondering if some one can post a pics of flint or that obsidian stuff in its naturall state?


----------



## Nicodemus

The Flint River is well named, but it`s against the law now, to get it from the river. Your best bet is to get permission from private property owners, to gather stone. Chances are, some of that stone in your creeks, is workable. Post up a few pics of it, and we can take a look and let you know. Chert (flint) will have a chalk or limestone layer on the outside, called the cortex. Knock off this at a corner, to see if there is good stone inside.

Obsidian is only found west of the Mississippi, in the vicinity of volcanos, since it is an igneous rock.


----------



## choctawlb

Most of the good stone on the Flint River area will be found at Americus Georgia and south all the way through Tifton area. Once you get north of Americus the quality of rock goes down hill real quick, although I'm sure there are some exceptions.
Ken


----------



## olchevy

just asking cause some of my family lives along it,

but my property is covered in limestone and granite huge bolders everywhere someplaces huge sheets of granite are litterally the creek bed for like 12 foot wide for like 50 or more foot long.. and theres is a lot of this shiny white mud in the walls of the creek we use when we want to dam a section of it up to make it deeper and that stuff is HEAVY i've broken quite a few shovel handels trying to lift that clay/mud up...lol


----------



## bilgerat

Ive found some at the local stone supply yards, I look through the large wire cages of 4 to6" river stone and look for the white chalky limestone looking rocks, I got 2 for a dollar last week at a place in forsyth co!..  Im going back when they get a new shipment next week.


----------



## cpowel10

We've got a lot of it in our fields.  After its been turned, right after a rain is a good time to find it.


----------



## Willjo

Here is a thread that knap123 posted some photos of coastal plain chert (flint) in its natural setting. http;//forum.gon.com/showthread.php?=267912
Look through 
the P.i.t.h. thread and you will see it.


----------



## Son

*Where*

In Early co. Ga, I find it around fields. Most of it was pushed up when the fields were originally cleared for farming..

Here's some I recently found, would have never known it was so colorful, if I hadn't broke it open. Notice the limerock cortex (white)















And a kirk point that was found nearby..


----------



## RNC

Imagine running into this in a search :0)


----------



## godogs57

Got plenty down here in Lee co if you need some.


----------



## runswithbeer

i dont know of any law that says you cant pick up the rocks from the flint river or any river for that matter... if its a worked piece thats a different story


----------

